# Henstridge @ HENSTRIDGE GOLF & LEISURE CLUB, HENSTRIDGE



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally *CANCELLED*
HENSTRIDGE GOLF & LEISURE CLUB, HENSTRIDGE in Henstridge, Somerset starting 26/08/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=881

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

will there be a deal for those wanting to play golf?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Not sure Sue but I will ask watch this space

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its a 9 Hole course and the price is £9

Fishing you will require a licence and the price is £8 per day


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sue you havent added yourself to the rally list


Jac


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Jac, We will come and visit you, it's only a couple of miles down the road (or you could come and see us!!)

Sheila


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi Jac, We will come and visit you, it's only a couple of miles down the road (or you could come and see us!!)
> 
> Sheila


Hi Sheila

Prob easier if you come to us and don't forget to bring the Apple Cake:kiss::grin2:

Jac


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Jmdarr has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Sheila
> 
> Prob easier if you come to us and don't forget to bring the Apple Cake:kiss::grin2:
> 
> Jac


Will do!!:grin2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear, I wish you hadn't said that Sheila. :frown2:

Apple cake.....................:crying:

I might have to go to this rally now. :laugh:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of you going to join us at Hendstridge? It's a nice place and the owners are members of mhf and have a motorhome.

If any of you are heading to Shepton you can stay on here which is what we are going to do.

Sheila is bringing apple cake as well lol


Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

better start cooking!! :grin2:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You have until the end of July to add yourselves to the rally list
if we do not get at least 10 then this rally will be cancelled.

Use it or loose it

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming you only have to the end of this week to add your name
if we do not have a few more then I will be cancelling this rally as it is
not worth me wasting my time and money for only 2 vans to turn up and
even they are not confirmed!!!.

Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I take it the rally has been cancelled? :crying: Can I put the cake tins away again? :wink2:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Can you bring it to Shepton Shelia 

It's not cancelled yet but looking like it will be


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

NOW CANCELLED 

You can still go though on your own and Rod and Sandy will make you most welcome just tell them you area motorhome facts member

Jacquie


----------

